# Aden Ships 1960s



## davidgearing (Oct 28, 2012)

Can anyone please help to identify these ships photographed in Aden in the late 1960s? A fellow "Adenite" recently asked me, knowing that I had served in HMS SHEBA and was a keen ship photographer.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

davidgearing said:


> Can anyone please help to identify these ships photographed in Aden in the late 1960s? A fellow "Adenite" recently asked me, knowing that I had served in HMS SHEBA and was a keen ship photographer.


?,ESSO NORWAY,CANBERRA and GALILEO GALILEI.


----------



## davidgearing (Oct 28, 2012)

*Aden ships 1960s*

Many thanks! Hope to post some of my own pictures from 1967 soon, along with others on sea time with the RN. Have to reduce pixel size (so my son says): still reading through the idiots guide.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

The danish tug looks ex Dutch, Svitzer colours I believe.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Am I correct in thinking that Galileo Galilei was photographed from Prince of Wales pier in Steamer Point?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

According to this.. http://www.aukevisser.nl/inter/id624.htm ... the Svitzer tug that assisted Esso Norway was called 'Svitzer'

PS the photo of Esso Norway is reversed.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Good detective work Cisco, here she is ............http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Svitzer-02.html


----------



## davidgearing (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks King Ratt and Cisco. Prince of Wales Pier it is. I walked past it many times on my way to work until FLOSY and the NLF started make the journey a tad hazardous. Yes a number of pictures had been scanned in reverse. My chum who has them realised this when I called him to say that I believed the picture of Canberra was reversed (see the isolation hospital) and certainly the Esso Norway was.


----------



## davidgearing (Oct 28, 2012)

PS For Cisco and John Gurton. I'm amazed and I take my hat off to your depth of information.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For Davidgearing. Our paths may well have crossed since my ship the RFA Cherryleaf was broken down in Steamer Point for 6 weeks in early 1964. I used to visit Sheba daily to pick up our signal traffic.


----------



## davidgearing (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello King Ratt. My Aden sojourn lasted from Jan 15th 1967 to October 31st 1967. In between we had most RFAs passing through as the security situation deteriorated, and in October we had 14 RFAs in the vicinity. The last two merchant ships out with military cargoes were the City of Khartoum, and the Sandra N (bound for Avonmouth and Barry, I think)


----------



## davidgearing (Oct 28, 2012)

*Aden Ships `1960s*

Many thanks to all who put names to my ships photographed in Aden Port in early 1967 (yes, before the Suez Canal Closed). Over the last 45 years and eight house moves I seem to have lost one box of slides, and more importantly, spotting notes. Next batches will be by ship type. One thing is for sure, ships ain't what they used to be!


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

I am pretty certain that the salvage vessel is the Danish PROTECTOR. She was stationed in Aden for several years.


----------

